# 10 Gallon Planted Tank



## 10G (Oct 6, 2013)

sweet startup man, subbed


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Will be watching this. I want to see how the plants do without pressurized CO2.


----------



## BlueFin773 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Day 2*

Thanks for the interest, I thought I would post a quick update to show the tank after the water has cleared.
Everything looks good for now, the dust that was circulating in the water has settled on the plants which annoys me a little.

















The kyoto grass is producing oxygen bubbles which is good.









I will update this journal probably once a week or more often if I make some changes or notice anything interesting.


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just curious, but doesn't pogostemon helferi grow taller than staurogyne repens. That was my impression. Here's a picture of it.


----------



## BlueFin773 (Oct 18, 2013)

That's a good question actually. The packaging had helferi listed as 3 inches and repens listed as 4 inches. However after some research online it seems that both can grow to about 4 inches high and one source even states 5 inches for helferi depending on the light. It will be interesting to see what actually happens.


----------



## BlueFin773 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Day 7*

Hi everyone.
This is a week one update on my tank.
First off I added a DIY CO2 system 2 days ago.
I just have it hooked up to my filter.

















I am satisfied with the growth so far.
I had an 8 hour photo period before the CO2 and now it is at 10 hours.
I added a black background to hide the tubing and wires.

















Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've had bad experiences with the check valve. Be sure that the fluid inside the bottle never reaches close to it because once it does, it the mechanism. I basically had a time bomb in my room when I did the CO2 and then opened it to release the pressure. BAD IDEA. Room became a sugar land. Your growth is looking pretty solid. The downoi seems to be filling in a bit. I'm hoping mine will start to grow faster, but may just take some time to establish itself. Planning to add inhabitants?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks good! We kind of have similar 10g's... I tried growing downoi but they all died on me, had 26w and did liquid co2 but nothing I did saved them  Looks like yours are doing better! 

I also had "Kyoto" or Mondo Grass, and didnt know it wasnt fully aquatic until a month after I planted them. They did fine for months, but I decided to take them out and they are growing MUCH better as a house plant... I never saw any decay though


----------



## BlueFin773 (Oct 18, 2013)

Asu1776 said:


> I've had bad experiences with the check valve. Be sure that the fluid inside the bottle never reaches close to it because once it does, it the mechanism. I basically had a time bomb in my room when I did the CO2 and then opened it to release the pressure. BAD IDEA. Room became a sugar land. Your growth is looking pretty solid. The downoi seems to be filling in a bit. I'm hoping mine will start to grow faster, but may just take some time to establish itself. Planning to add inhabitants?


:O I will watch the CO2 very closely then, thanks for the warning!! I saw your tank journal today and didn't realize you had commented on mine earlier. Your tank is amazing. I'm not really aquascaping this tank it is more of an experiment to see if I can actually grow anything. I might use clippings to seed another tank though if all goes well.  I will be adding RCS and maybe one day CRS.


----------



## BlueFin773 (Oct 18, 2013)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Looks good! We kind of have similar 10g's... I tried growing downoi but they all died on me, had 26w and did liquid co2 but nothing I did saved them  Looks like yours are doing better!
> 
> I also had "Kyoto" or Mondo Grass, and didnt know it wasnt fully aquatic until a month after I planted them. They did fine for months, but I decided to take them out and they are growing MUCH better as a house plant... I never saw any decay though


Just took a look at your journal, very impressed! If I have any trouble with the kyoto grass I guess it will turn into a house plant as well haha.


----------

